# Cordovan queen and bees



## josethayil (Jul 17, 2008)

Is there anyone who sells pure cordovan queens mated with pure cordovan drones?


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Koehnen's in Northern California. Web site: http://koehnen.com/


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

Glenn Apiaries sells instrumentally insemenated cordovans if you need PURE cordovan. The Koehnens sell great bees but they are open air mated and sometimes you will get some three banded italians in the bunch.


----------



## Radar (Sep 4, 2006)

Josethyil I see you are in New Zealand. You are asking for queen suppliers, I thought there was total ban on all imports of bees into New Zealand, also a ban on movements between islands. Is that correct, if so you will have to keep what bees are already in the country.


----------



## josethayil (Jul 17, 2008)

Thats true, but varroa and other diseases are spreading through new zealand fast. There is no way of stoping those with the bees which are already in new zealand because they are not resistant and we dont have a great genetic diversity of bees in new zealand. There are a lot of research going on about honey bees but nothing is reaching anywhere. So the only options are to get the ressistant bees or its eggs or semens from other countries where there is some sucess in the research. 
The rules of new zealand to ben all imports have to change and there is constant preassure on for that. So its only a matter of time before there is a change in the laws to get the bee keeping industry of new zealand running.


----------

